# (un) certain - au singulier, avec/sans article



## Pierre Simon

«... on attribuait à Mateo *certain coup* de fusil qui surprit ce rival... »
(_Mateo Falcone_, Prosper Mérimée)

Bonsoir à toutes et à tous

Pourriez-vous m'expliquer, s'il vous plaît, l'absence d'un article indéfini ici ? Selon le Trésor, l'article est souvent omis afin de souligner « le caractère allusif d'une assertion. » Est-ce le cas ici ??

Merci d'avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Michelvar

Oui, c'est le cas ici. Employer cette tournure insiste sur le fait qu'il s'agit d'une rumeur.


----------



## Chimel

Pas tout à fait, selon moi: il me semble que c'est plutôt "on attribuait" qui évoque ici l'idée d'une rumeur. "Certain" aurait le même sens sans cette notion de rumeur, comme dans "Mateo était l'auteur de certain coup de fusil qui..."

Je préfère l'explication du Trésor: il y a allusion à quelque chose qui est bien connu de tous. Le sens est assez proche de "fameux", dans le sens de "dont on a beaucoup parlé" (Petit Robert)


----------



## Michelvar

A la réflexion, je partage l'avis de Chimel.


----------



## dupo

Oui !

Exemple : "Certain matin de juin 1940, un général français lançait un appel à la résistance"

"Certain maréchal, accablé par l'âge, vendit l'âme de la France"

Curieusement, ce sens vieilli mais encore usité ne figure pas au Robert

[…]


----------



## Maître Capello

Voir également cette discussion →  quelque/certain parent fortuné


----------



## Pierre Simon

Merci de toutes vos réponses qui étaient, comme d'habitude, très intéressantes. Quoique je les aie lues et relues, je ne suis pas encore parvenu à saisir la différence, s'il y en a une, entre :

(a) _on lui attribuait *un* certain coup de feu_, et
(b) _on lui attribuait certain coup de feu_

Il se peut que mes antennes ne soient pas suffisament sensibles mais, en lisant les deux phrases, j'ai vraiment du mal à les distinguer. Si je vous ai bien compris, vous me dites qu'en raison de la présence ou l'absence de l'article indéfini, il y a quelque nuance entre phrase (a) et phrase (b). Alors, pour m'assurer que j'ai bien saisi cette différence (trop subtile, je le crains !) en quoi consiste-t-elle ? Pourriez-vous peut-être m'en fournir d'autres exemples pour mieux l'illustrer ?

Je vous suis infiniment reconnaissant. Merci d'avance


----------



## dupo

(a) _on lui attribuait *un* certain coup de feu_, Exemple : un anonyme dans la foule a tiré sur un policier lors des émeutes de 1934
(b) _on lui attribuait certain coup de feu_ Exemple : On attribue à Lee Harvey Oswald certain coup de feu qui changea le cours de l'histoire


----------



## Pierre Simon

Merci Dupo,

Ok.  Alors, dans ce contexte-ci, _célèbre_ ou _notoire _?


----------



## dupo

Oui, […] on ne dit pas, s'agissant d'un obscur anonyme : "Certain vagabond fut arrêté le 12 octobre"

[…]


----------



## petitm

Pour dire que le soir dont il est question est un soir _imprécis_, on dit "un certain soir", mais est-ce qu'on peut parfois ne pas mettre l'article indéfini?

_Enfin, certain soir, un vieillard se présenta à la porte de la ville. _(Michel Tournier, "La famille Adam")


----------



## Jasmine tea

"Certain" au singulier, sans article, est un usage littéraire de "certain". Encore une fois, très joli et mélodieux dans la phrase... 

(Certains soirs au pluriel est plus usuel et non pas particulièrement littéraire)


----------



## Velemyš

Bonjour à tous,

je voudrai réouvrir la discussion pour m'assurer que j'ai bien compris la signification de "certain" sans article. Dans un texte que je lis, on dit: "Notre ami Caravant voudrait vous poser certaine question." Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il voudrait poser sa fameuse question? Sa quesiton habituelle qu'il pose à tout le monde? La question n'apparaît jamais dans le texte et le monsieur n'est plus jamais mentionné (en somme il n'est mentionné que 3 fois dans le livre entier, tout ça dans le même chapitre). Le texte date de 1936.

Merci par avance!


----------



## Maître Capello

Non, cela veut dire _*une* certaine question_.


----------



## Velemyš

Merci! Mais pourquoi donc a-t-on supprimé l'article?


----------



## Chimel

Velemyš said:


> Dans un texte que je lis, on dit: "Notre ami Caravant voudrait vous poser certaine question." Est-ce que ça veut dire qu'il voudrait poser sa fameuse question?


Oui, c'est ce que je comprends pour ma part : "certaine question" évoque pour moi une question bien connue, fameuse en quelque sorte. C'est ce qui explique l'absence de l'article.


----------



## Maître Capello

La question n'est pas nécessairement « fameuse » ; elle peut très bien ne pas être connue de tous. Elle n'est d'ailleurs a priori pas connue de celui à qui elle est adressée. Le sens est identique à _une certaine question_ ; seul le style est différent.

Voici d'autres exemples cités dans le TLFi :


> 3. − Oh! que non! On ne se moque pas d'un préfet, dit en ricanant M. de Riquebourg, choqué du mot. _Nous avons _*certain *_dossier,_ avec sept lettres originales du sieur Crochard. Stendhal, _Lucien Leuwen,_t. 3, 1836, p. 82.
> 4. ... il suivait par moment *certaine *_ligne du parquet, _et puis _une autre_ parallèle, se donnant la tâche de ne pas mettre le pied à côté... Ramuz, _Aimé Pache, peintre vaudois,_1911, p. 198.
> 5. ... l'article du Miroir universel, je peux vous affirmer qu'il a été inspiré à *certain *_petit monsieur_ que je préfère ne pas nommer par une grande firme anglaise de munitions et d'armements. G. Duhamel, _Chronique des Pasquier,_Cécile parmi nous, 1938, p. 182.
> 8. Les médecins ont encore *certaine *_influence._ Ils poussent les infirmières qu'ils ont distinguées. La politique n'a pas encore fait intrusion. De telle sorte que les surveillantes sont généralement bien. Barrès, _Mes cahiers,_t. 9, 1911-12, p. 177.
> 9. ... il [Henry James] modérait parfois son « humour », ironie qui trahissait *certaine *_condescendance,_ mais cachait une tendresse réelle, comme d'un grand homme pour sa nourrice. Blanche, _Mes modèles,_1928, p. 151.


----------



## Chimel

Pour moi, dans les trois premiers exemples du TLFI que vous citez, _certain_ sans article a ce sens de "bien connu", sinon de tous, du moins du locuteur. _Nous avons certain dossier_ fait allusion à un dossier bien particulier et sous-entend qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un dossier comme un autre.

La nuance n'est pas facile à expliquer et je suis d'accord qu'on pourrait aussi dire _un certain (dossier)_, mais l'absence de l'article renforce ce côté allusif.


----------



## Maître Capello

Chimel said:


> ce sens de "bien connu", sinon de tous, du moins du locuteur


Il s'agit certes d'une question ou d'un dossier *particulier pour le locuteur*, mais il n'y a aucune raison qu'il le soit forcément aussi pour les autres personnes. Je trouve donc inopportun de le qualifier de « fameux ».


----------



## Chimel

Oui, _fameux_ n'est pas un très bon équivalent. La nuance implicite est plutôt "vous savez bien de quoi je veux parler".


----------



## lucylinguist

Bonjour, je suis surprise par l'absence d'article dans la phrase suivante (du roman 'Jean de la nuit' de Juliette Benzoni) :

_'Elle aimait les longues allées ombragées de platanes [...]. Elle s'y sentait chez elle [dans ce jardin], surtout* auprès de certain gros massif*, appuyé contre un mur et que le jardinier enveloppait de paille à la saison froide. Il donnait l'été de larges feuilles charnues et ces énormes boules de fleurs roses qu'aimait tant sa marraine [...]'_

Est-ce une tournure ancienne/désuète que de ne pas mettre d'article devant "certain" ?
J'aurais trouvé plus normal de lire : *"auprès d'un certain gros massif"* (si singulier, comme semble l'indiquer l'adjectif "appuyé") ou *"auprès de certains gros massifs"* (dans l'hypothèse d'un pluriel).


----------



## JClaudeK

lucylinguist said:


> J'aurais trouvé plus normal de lire : *"auprès d'un certain gros massif"* (si singulier, comme semble l'indiquer l'adjectif "appuyé") ou *"auprès de certains gros massifs"* (dans l'hypothèse d'un pluriel).



Effectivement, avec l'article, c'est plus courant. Mais ça se dit aussi sans article:



> certain,e
> *A.−* _Au sing.,_ empl. avec l'art. indéf., ou, except. sans article*.
> *1.* [Le subst. désigne une pers. ou une chose concr.] _Certain(e),_ sans abolir l'indétermination de l'identité, individualise, souligne la spécificité (connue ou censée être connue) :
> [....]
> − [Sans art., souvent pour souligner le caractère allusif d'une assertion] :
> 3. − Oh! que non! On ne se moque pas d'un préfet, dit en ricanant M. de Riquebourg, choqué du mot. _Nous avons _*certain *_dossier, .....
> ** *c'est moi qui souligne_


----------

